# 22 ammo



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

mfs686 said:


> I've seen the Federal Bulk Packs of 550 go for anywhere from 50 to 80 dollars at the gun shows.


And thats why it's hard for people to find them. A lot of people buy them all up when they go on the shelves then turn around and sell them at gun shows or on the net for stupid high prices can't blame them it's easy money the problem is you get people that will pay those prices so the circle continues if people stopped paying those high prices and those guys got stuck sitting on all those rounds they bought they would stop buying them all up.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

miruss said:


> And thats why it's hard for people to find them. A lot of people buy them all up when they go on the shelves then turn around and sell them at gun shows or on the net for stupid high prices can't blame them it's easy money the problem is you get people that will pay those prices so the circle continues if people stopped paying those high prices and those guys got stuck sitting on all those rounds they bought they would stop buying them all up.


Thats how I feel. I refuse to fall into the madness of hoarding or selling them for an outrageous price. I still have plenty that I collected over the years. Since they have been hard to come by and high in price I stopped buying them. I figured if people are willing to be at the store when the doors open or pay high dollar they need it much more than I do. I'll wait for now. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

miruss said:


> And thats why it's hard for people to find them. A lot of people buy them all up when they go on the shelves then turn around and sell them at gun shows or on the net for stupid high prices can't blame them it's easy money the problem is you get people that will pay those prices so the circle continues if people stopped paying those high prices and those guys got stuck sitting on all those rounds they bought they would stop buying them all up.


Well I will say this, at the last show those boxes sat their all weekend.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

mfs686 said:


> Well I will say this, at the last show those boxes sat their all weekend.


 Probably gonna sit a lot of weekends:evil:


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

redneckman said:


> Thats how I feel. I refuse to fall into the madness of hoarding or selling them for an outrageous price. I still have plenty that I collected over the years. Since they have been hard to come by and high in price I stopped buying them. I figured if people are willing to be at the store when the doors open or pay high dollar they need it much more than I do. I'll wait for now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was getting low down to around 100 rds of cci (i have a marlin 60 only seems to like cci mini mags) so i finally got 400 more rds on line for about 11 per hundred with shipping they listed at 6.99 so now good to go for a couple yrs only use them to shoot things getting at my chickens or rabbit hunting


----------

